# How often/far should I walk my pup?



## Ralphy-Cockapoo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, just wondered if anyone could advise on how long or often a 4 month old cockapoo puppy should be walked for? 
I took Ralf to a puppy class tonight and the trainer was shocked when I said I had him away for a 5km walk. She mentioned the 5mins per every month"rule", but Ralf is a very very active little pup. He is not easily tired and is used to running around our garden for hours on end. He eats well, sleeps well and loves being outdoors with the family (when he is not playing or asleep he's usually up to mischief!)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I walk Molly half an hour in the morning then half an hour in the afternoon and then 20 minutes to half an hour in the evening. She also runs around and plays at home. She is 11 months now. When she was 4 months I would give her 3 twenty minute walks. I guess they sometimes don't know their limit and would go on and on. If she is at an outdoor park she runs around like a maniac so if she starts to look like she is trembling I know she has had enough even though she could go on for more.

When they are small it's not good to overdo it because their bones and joints are still developing If your puppy is tired in the evening and naps and isn't overly crazy he is getting enough exercise.


----------

